# Growing out natural hair color!



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 2, 2013)

This thread is for user's who are growing out their natural hair color. Let's talk about our issues and accomplishments!


----------



## puppyluv (Apr 2, 2013)

I am growing out my natural color. I haven't dyed my hair in over a year. I messed around with temporary dyes very close to my natural color for a few months before that because having visible roots drove me crazy. Since my hair was light blonde and very processed, the temp dye never completely washed out of the dyed part, but it did wash out of my unprocessed hair so I was able to permanently match my roots which are a light/med blonde. Now people can't tell where my roots end and my dyed hair starts, but I can if I look really close. My hair length is right about at my bra strap so I'm guessing I will have another 2 years or so of growing before I am all natural. I am taking hair, skin, and nail vitamins to speed up the process. I will be so happy when I'm finally done!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow, that's impressive! I myself haven't dyed my hair since September of 2012, i was doing 40 developer with L'oreal highlight in RED. .. but used the hightlight all over my head, so it was a brilliant bright red color. .. I have about 3 inches of natural hair color, and it sucks because the bright red thats from my ear down to my shoulder is washing out my natural brown color! I've considered doing a big chop.. but that would leave me with 3 inch hair! .. .Its horrible because i tried with a demi color that matched my hair.. but then it washed all out of the bright red, and left about an inch above the red a bright strip of blonde/copper. So I'm  working with  3 colors!

What about a color rinse? I'm afraid of any color to touch my head anymore because  I want my natural color EXACTLY  my natural, and im even afraid a rinse would some how alter it. loll crazy me! such a flipflop from when I was dye crazy.

I am also taking biotin and daily vitamins to help with the growth! Have they helped you?


----------



## cindles (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay,so i wanted to go blonde. I have dark brown hair and 4 months a go i dyed my hair light brown, there was no change to my hair color. So a week a ago i bleached my hair, it come out a yellow and white combination. Then i put medium blonde hair dye on and it only worked on some parts of my hair. I then got brown dye and put it on (hoping my hair would be light brown in the end) it turned my hair this copper/orange color. I want to use a medium ash blonde, will it tone down my copper head? And wht would the color result be? My hair is still in good conditiond and i have no money to go to a salon


----------



## cai5 (Apr 18, 2013)

I dyed my hair lighter about 2 months ago, but didn't like it so I dyed it back to my natural color. I have almost an inch of growth. How long do you guys think it will be before I have natural hair to my shoulders?


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 19, 2013)

It depends on the individual. But according to several articles your hair grows 1/2 and inch every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppyluv (Apr 19, 2013)

> I dyed my hair lighter about 2 months ago, but didn't like it so I dyed it back to my natural color. I have almost an inch of growth. How long do you guys think it will be before I have natural hair to my shoulders?


 You probably have another 2 years to go if your shoulder length hair is about 12 inches long and if you are growing an inch every two months. Take some Biotin and see if that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Elizabeth555 (Oct 7, 2013)

Well I have been growing my hair out for a few months, last time I died it was mid April. I already have about 3-4 inches of growth, I have found Castor oil very beneficial for my hair. Along with the extra growth (in the above time where it has grown 3-4 inches it normally only grows 2 inches) it has given me it also conditions the hair very well, leaving it soft, silky and stronger. It took me 5-6 weeks to notice the benefits of weekly use.

Downside is it leaves your hair very greasy, you want to use a good cleaning shampoo once or twice to get it out of your hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katri22 (Oct 7, 2013)

I am growing out my natural color but i hide it under bright highlights)


----------



## saidfreeze (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been a chronic highlighter for years... I could not even tell you how many. My hair was getting much too light and I was in the chair every 4 weeks for a flash or a highlight. Anyway, had a chat with my lovely colorist, we decided that balayage in a something close to my naturally medium blonde hair would ease the transition.  I'm only a few weeks out from my first bayalage and I have to say my hair looks great and the roots aren't really a problem. The dimension that has returned to my hair is amazing. Just figured I'd share this because it may be an option for some of you who are freaked out by the thought of not getting colored as often.

edited for S&amp;G


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 8, 2013)

i'm working on growing out my natural color, too!

I am naturally a medium blonde with a hint of red...I've been coloring it for about 12 years! For a while, I did black, then burgundy, then various bright/dark reds, then pure henna, and the last couple of years it has mostly been medium brown. There is so much dye in that hair that we had to bleach it to get it to the point that we could color it again...we colored it a strawberry blonde shade, and we will gradually get it back to my natural shade. Such a pain!


----------



## Cendrillon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm also on that process my natural color is a level 8 ash blonde and I died it bright red for a while. I had to do two bleach to take it out. Then I kept it light blonde for a couple f month to leave my hair alone and 2 months ago I did a semi-permanent dye all over. Now my color faded out to abut one level paler and much more golden but it looks pretty natural, like I've been in the sun. I will keep it like that till I grow it out. My hair is almost mid-back so I just put it in a bun for work.


----------



## Airi Magdalene (Nov 19, 2013)

I just wrote an article inspired by this thread on the official MuT blog - I hope some of you find it useful!
https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/growing-back-your-natural-color-and-getting-healthy-hair-back


----------



## katcole (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm not sure what to do Im 48 and have naturally golden brown with grey actually its a pretty silver around my face and on my crown. I had long hair and got it cut boy short. I dye it now with what ever brown, Actually for once I love my color, caramel highlight s peek out all over my hair from when I lightened it. and I would say its like a rich mocha brown. My hair is now medium length but at the crown my brown is dull and speckled with grey. I don't want to keep dying it. I might have to buy a temp color for the roots and around my face to get rid of the grey and flatness. Its like HD tv on the middle and ends and black and white tv at the roots lol. I cant afford to get it professionally dyed. I want to go natural but it will go flat . I almost want to go grey my Dad such pretty white hair but with my pale skin ,NOOOO


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 23, 2013)

I first dyed my hair using cool aid when I was 13, my mom decided that she'd rather let a colorist do my hair than me color my hair with cool aid. I had my hair colored for 10+ years before DF at the time informed me he didn't like it.  So, for him I started to grow out my natural color.  I went to a hair stylist and told her what I was doing and she artfully cut out my blonde highlights. I had dyed my hair every color, blue, green red, black, blonde, and had no idea what my natural color was.  Turns out it's actually a very pretty auburn/red.  This took nearly 2 plus years for my natural hair to grow out. I told my DH I'd stay natural until I start to go gray.


----------



## geosaunders (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi,

I've just had the most awful hair disaster!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a training hairdresser do my highlights and she did them very clumpy and ginger! I had to go back to have it re-done as it looked so awful and they put some bleached streaks through it which looked even worse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I then went to a completely different salon where they did it quite well, they put lowlights through my hair to blend everything and tone the bleach down. I'm still not happy with the colour and just want to go back to my natural where my hair can be free of chemicals. I'm doing everything I can do replenish the damage done to my hair. Will the new hair that grows from my roots be healthy hair? I'm just going to completely leave my hair even when the roots grow because I want my new hair to be as healthy as possible! Any advice/ ideas? Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

